# Colorando...



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

:risata:

oggi volevo dare una virata color paprika alla guest star ma...ma...

:risata:








:risata:






:risata:




devo avere sbagliato qualcosa perchè è venuta color topo.

Ho la _topa_ color topo.

:risata:


Minchia. E mò?


----------



## Guest (23 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl:eh sono drammi! :rotfl:


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri;bt5789 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl:eh sono drammi! :rotfl:



spalmaci sopra del formaggino...
vedrai che toponi... arrivano!


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri;bt5789 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl:eh sono drammi! :rotfl:


eccerto! metti caso che domani all'improvviso mi chiama il gine che mi anticipa la colposcopia...cioè...dai!

Quando l'ha vista rosa minipony non ha battuto ciglio ma questo colore proprio...cioè.



devo smetterla di sperimentare con i colori, via.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2012)

ma color topo, tipo grigio?

Hai la patata invecchiata?


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt5792 ha detto:
			
		

> ma color topo, tipo grigio?
> 
> Hai la patata invecchiata?


nooooooo, magari!
Non so se hai mai visto i topi di bosco, sono più grandi dei topolini classici e hanno un pelo grigio rossiccio, davvero brutto.
Toposo ecco.




Ho la patata di quel colore, maledizione. Ma sarò kreti a manetta.

e se vuoi sapere il motivo della mia conoscenza colore topi bosco è che avevo trovato un nido di quattro cuccioli e...li ho allevati.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

Hanno morso mattia o gli hanno sparato addosso del pelo letale? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

cmq.

Te la rasi a zero...

Oppure la tagli corta corta e ci metti il mascara! :mrgreen:
Waterproof mi raccomando.... 

Sono kreti anche io....


----------

